# New here, with Labs



## buckskinmist (Mar 22, 2012)

I was diagnosed with having Hypothyroidism by my Gyn on Feb. 1, 2012. My Gyn only goes by TSH levels, and won't even think about taking T3 or T4 levels. He put me on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine, and told me to come back in 3 months.

So, 6 weeks after being on the Levo, I went and had my own levels drawn so that I would know where I stand. Well, low and behold my Gyn calls and wants me to come in for a check up and labs yesterday, 7 weeks after starting my meds. Of course, he only draws the TSH, so I'm glad I got my own labs. He did increase me to 75 mcg and changed my meds to the brand name Synthroid since he said it was a more consistent medication than the generic Levo.

I'm also Anemic with low Ferritin levels. Here are my labs. Do I possibly have a conversion problem since my T3 is still so low after being on Levo for 6 weeks?

I also take my medication at night, before bedtime instead of first thing in the morning.

Old Labs 1-13-2012

Hgb 9.1G/DL... range 12.0-16.0 G.DL
Hct 28.4%......range 37.0-47.0%
TSH 5.640......range 0.270-4.022

Placed on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine on 2-1-2012

New Labs 3-14-2012
TSH 3.710....... range 0.450-4.500
Free T4 1.30... range 0.82-1.77
Free T3 2.4..... range 2.0-4.4

I had a new TSH drawn on 3-21-2012, but don't have the results yet.

My family Dr. seems to think I only have a _slight_ problem with my Thryoid, and that I really just need to watch it at this time. He doesn't think I need any treatment for it.

I do have an appt with a new Dr. the middle of April for my Thryoid. Hopefully he will be more active in treating me for the Hypo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

buckskinmist said:


> I was diagnosed with having Hypothyroidism by my Gyn on Feb. 1, 2012. My Gyn only goes by TSH levels, and won't even think about taking T3 or T4 levels. He put me on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine, and told me to come back in 3 months.
> 
> So, 6 weeks after being on the Levo, I went and had my own levels drawn so that I would know where I stand. Well, low and behold my Gyn calls and wants me to come in for a check up and labs yesterday, 7 weeks after starting my meds. Of course, he only draws the TSH, so I'm glad I got my own labs. He did increase me to 75 mcg and changed my meds to the brand name Synthroid since he said it was a more consistent medication than the generic Levo.
> 
> ...












You certainly are on top of your condition. Yes; the FREE T3 is very low. Ideally, it should be around 75% of the range given by your lab.

The caveat here is that it is too soon to think non-conversion. Your doc needs to continue the titration process upward (if needed) every 8 weeks to see if the FREE T4 also comes up and the TSH continues to move down.

You are responding to the med; it is a slow process and requires the patient to be patient. LOL!

Some antibodies' labs and maybe an ultra-sound would be good!

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

If you are going to take exogenous iron, please be sure to take it 4 to 5 hours away from your Synthroid. Get some cast iron cookware too!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ditto everything Andros said...to be honest, the real reason I popped in was to ask if you have a buckskin? Love, love, love that color.  Welcome!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Ditto everything Andros said...to be honest, the real reason I popped in was to ask if you have a buckskin? Love, love, love that color.  Welcome!


I think the Buckskin is right up there with the quarter horse. Just a humble opinion, of course!


----------



## buckskinmist (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

Andros ~ I found out about the Iron by reading on the internet. My Dr. never told me not to take it with the Synthroid. I take my Iron in the mornings, and the Synthroid at night.

I go in about 3 weeks to see the new Dr. I'm hoping he is more proactive in treating Hypo. I've heard good reports about him so hopefully he will work out. If not, I will just have to continue my search.

joplin1975 ~ Yes, I did have a Buckskin. Misty was her name. She was a reg. Quarter Horse that we owned for several years. Sadly she passed away a couple years ago at the age of 26. Buckskin is also one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

buckskinmist said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Andros ~ I found out about the Iron by reading on the internet. My Dr. never told me not to take it with the Synthroid. I take my Iron in the mornings, and the Synthroid at night.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing the iron/Synthroid thing worked out by accident. Goodness.

I hope the new guy is with the program re treating your hypothyroid condition.

Keep us in the loop with all of this. Try to get an ultra-sound also.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

buckskinmist said:


> joplin1975 ~ Yes, I did have a Buckskin. Misty was her name. She was a reg. Quarter Horse that we owned for several years. Sadly she passed away a couple years ago at the age of 26. Buckskin is also one of my favorite colors.


Oh, I'm sorry for your loss. I love QHs and have a couple. I always keep my eye out for leggy buckskins...would love a buckskin huntseat horse, but they are few and far between.

Best of luck with your thyroid issues!


----------



## buckskinmist (Mar 22, 2012)

I thought I would update with what has been going on. Saw new doc in April, what a waste of time. He ordered new labs, but not to be drawn until middle of May.

TSH ~ 2.120 (0.450-4.5)
TPO AB ~ 34 (0-34)

I asked about getting FT3/FT4, said he didn't need those. TSH was enough. I am still on 75mcg of Synthroid, so no change there. Of course, I feel like crap now, actually worse than when I started the whole process.

I have a new doc appt this Thursday with a DO. We'll see. (((


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

buckskinmist said:


> I thought I would update with what has been going on. Saw new doc in April, what a waste of time. He ordered new labs, but not to be drawn until middle of May.
> 
> TSH ~ 2.120 (0.450-4.5)
> TPO AB ~ 34 (0-34)
> ...


This is so sad and I am sorry about this but so glad to hear from you!

Here is some info; you may know this already.............if, just skip it.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm

You might have better luck w/a DO; I sure hope you do! Will you let us know?


----------

